# Neighbor's cat(s) peeing on my door



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

When we first moved into the new apartment, our door was graced a couple of times by a nice puddle of tomcat pee... we thought it was a stray cat that we used to feed, but after keeping a close eye on our building, it turned out to be one of our neighbor's cats.

She is an old lady who feeds neighborhood strays, lives across the little courtyard, in the building opposite to us. She has two big fluffy cats, one of which is a male for sure, but I can't be sure about the other. She lets her cats out at night, and is apparently up part of the night - I saw her peeking out from her living-room window on several occasions, usually around 4am... when cats screaming bloody murder outside woke me up. It has happened two or three times already, and I am positive one of the cats involved was hers. My guess is that this cat ran into a stray and a confrontation ensued - each time it curled my blood, and freaked out the four cats. I am lucky no redirected aggression was generated by this alone!

Then there is the pee. Pee by the mailboxes, pee in the flowerbeds (you can smell it a mile away), pee by our back staircase, and pee on my door (third time in three months). When I stand on my balcony all I can smell is cat pee coming from the flowerbeds downstairs. I am getting a little aggravated by all of this. I have four cats and take great pains to keep them from being a nuisance to anyone, and there she goes leaving her (obviously intact, judging from the smell) cat outside, waking up the whole building, and peeing all over the place. Very irresponsible if you ask me. 

Now I don't want to alienate her from the start... but I do need to talk to her about all this. Any recommendations as to how to proceed? :?


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

how does your landlord feel about this? I would assume you had to agree to certain terms and conditions in your lease about your cats. Did any of it involve keeping them in or being responsible for any damages to the property around the apartments (obviously inside your apartment is your responsibility).

I would talk to him/her first. That way, if she is somehow in violation of anything it is up to the landlord to keep the peace. However, if there are no regulations on indoor/outdoor cats and the landlord doesn't seem to care, you might want to start politely asking her about the cats - if they are in fact hers and if she is aware of the problem.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Yes, I should have mentioned that I did email my manager this morning about the problem. She is usually a little lax about things in general, but I hope she will step forward this time. If not I will have to go talk to the lady myself...


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

GO NINI!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

hypertweeky said:


> GO NINI!!!!!!!!!! 8)


My thoughts exactly. Cat urine is the worse smell .... ewwwww.....


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Heck yeah it is, I will never forget the smell of Lexi's backpack after Tiger peed on it (before he blocked  ), it was NASTY!


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

well cat pee is bad, but intact male cat pee is the worst. We had an employee's kitten to neuter a week or so ago who had just reached puberty. The next few days while he was staying with us you could smell it as soon as you walked in the back door - and he was in another room behind TWO closed doors from where the entrance is 8O


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

The manager told me the lady is "different, but very nice". Since she (my manager) will be out of town for the holidays, she suggested I write a letter of complaint for the record, and go talk to the lady. She said if the lady does not respond positively, then she will go talk to her when she comes back.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I personally, wouldn't have a problem doing this, but I still almost feel as though the landlady is nicely pushing the job off on you. That's her responsibility, now it's been thrown back in your lap. :roll:


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Yes, that's always what she does until the problem gets big enough that she HAS to step in :roll: 

I did not have high hopes when I emailed her, but wanted to make sure she was aware of the issue, should the old lady be reluctant to keep her screeching, pee-fiends inside (nah, they are really pretty long-haired cats... even though they would be prettier if their butts weren't all matted, and if they did not pee on my door and give me heart-attacks in the middle of the night!) :twisted:


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

Nini said:


> screeching, pee-fiends


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

The problem with situations like this is that you cant force someone else to keep their cats indoors (unless there is some anti-roaming cat law which I believe there is in some States - is that right?).

Hopefully, however, the lady will be mortified enough to do something about her cats peeing on someone else's property (and get them neutered!). Otherwise the landlady really ought to step in - after all she has legal powers to keep the kitties under control.

I remember reading this last night and thinking 'wow, I'm so lucky'. There are tons of outdoor cats in my area -in my street even. Nearly everyone must have a cat! I saw three different cats in my garden last night alone - and yet there is no fighting, no inappropriate peeing - only one instance of a cat poo just outside my front door ages ago (lovely). I wonder why? Might it be because its such a well established kitty community with rules that they have sorted out between them etc?

Anyway - back to the topic. Good luck with talking to the lady Nini. Keep us posted.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Your landlord is a wuss Nini. If you and/or the landlord don't have any luck with the lady, I wonder of the Board of Health may be an alternative. After all if the cat is peeing on everything, it is a health risk....especially if there are children in the complex.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

doodlebug said:


> Your landlord is a wuss Nini.


Agreed! :lol: 

The thing is too, she just moved to manage another building, and will be still manageing this one for the next couple of months. So she kinda could care less what happens here... 

I don't want to rub her the wrong way, though, because I told her I was catsitting Wicket and Chewie for friends moving out of state (she knew we had Mew and Isis, and charged us only one security pet deposit for the two, which was really nice), and am hoping to negotiate to put them officially on the lease after Christmas. I think she won't need another pet deposit, because she has been inside the apartment several times, and saw how clean we keep it, despite having four cats. I need to keep her happy with us!

So I will go talk to the old lady... and if she says something about money being an issue to get her cats fixed, I already know a neutering clinic who will do it for free. Let's hope she will listen! :wink:


----------

